# How do you descreen the MAF?



## QwkRed05GTO (Oct 17, 2005)

I thought I read a post about this a few weeks ago, but I could not find anything on a search. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2005)

That metal like screen in the pic? Take a screwdriver to it on the sides until you pry it away just enough to get the screwdriver in there then pry it out.

Takes 5 minutes.


----------



## QwkRed05GTO (Oct 17, 2005)

Thanks Big Mike. What's the advantage of doing so? I've had several other Fuel Injected performance cars and I have know about upgrading to a larger MAF, but I have never heard of descreening the MAF.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2005)

in all honesty, DONT! That screen is there to protect the filiments inside. That hunk of aluminum is VERY expensive to replace should you muff it up. The advantage is about 50 more cubic feet of air, not worth any real gain.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

big_mike said:


> in all honesty, DONT! That screen is there to protect the filiments inside. That hunk of aluminum is VERY expensive to replace should you muff it up. The advantage is about 50 more cubic feet of air, not worth any real gain.


 :agree DON'T DO IT!


----------



## ToddO (Oct 26, 2005)

big_mike said:


> in all honesty, DONT! That screen is there to protect the filiments inside. That hunk of aluminum is VERY expensive to replace should you muff it up. The advantage is about 50 more cubic feet of air, not worth any real gain.


Its debatable. I've removed them in every GM vehicle I owned. No ill effects. Is there anything to gain? Not sure. It does increase airflow, so with a tune there is probably some gain. The actual reason it is there is to straighten out the airflow for accurate MAF readings. The Z06 MAF does not have one. It has a more direct air inlet which is less turbulant.


----------



## LIVEVIL (Sep 9, 2005)

It's there for a reason. It's controls the turbulence in the air coming in through the MAF. It's not worth the 5HP to take it out. Just get a tune.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2005)

I stand corrected. I always thought it was there to protect the MAF sensors....

In all of GM's vehicles, only the Z06 dont have one. That should tell you something.


----------



## QwkRed05GTO (Oct 17, 2005)

Many after market MAF meters do not come with a screen either; however, as someone mentioned earlier they have a different inlet design which allowes a better airflow.


----------



## LIVEVIL (Sep 9, 2005)

GM engineers didn't just throw it in there to piss us off.


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

Never a concrete answer on this....therefore I'm not touching it!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2005)

smart. lol


----------



## QwkRed05GTO (Oct 17, 2005)

big_mike said:


> smart. lol


My wife works weekends, and when I get the kids in bed, I usually go out to the garage and "tinker" on my cars. Lately, my attention has been on the GTO, and I was thinking of removing the screen, but I think I'll leave it go and just wax the goat again for a lower cD. That should give me an extra 1/10 on Saturday.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2005)

nobody wants to take my advice but I will always give it in hopes someone takes it and realizes the gains I can offer them.

WHEN you get to the track, take out ALL crap that can be taken out, even your CD's and trash from lunch. Take out the spare and jack. Take out the seats if nobody is going with you. Air your front tires up to 45psi. Drain your washer fluid. Drain your overflow tank. Lower rear tire pressure to 28psi. This may sound like a lot to do but its all worth it when you get that timeslip.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

just remove the MAF sensor altogether and get a Speed Density tune


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2005)

that will really screw up the engine management system..... effective, but will screw it up.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Pennsylvania Goat said:


> Never a concrete answer on this....therefore I'm not touching it!!!


That's been my approach on this...


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

big_mike said:


> nobody wants to take my advice but I will always give it in hopes someone takes it and realizes the gains I can offer them.
> 
> WHEN you get to the track, take out ALL crap that can be taken out, even your CD's and trash from lunch. Take out the spare and jack. Take out the seats if nobody is going with you. Air your front tires up to 45psi. Drain your washer fluid. Drain your overflow tank. Lower rear tire pressure to 28psi. This may sound like a lot to do but its all worth it when you get that timeslip.


Don't take this too personal. But a few times you have made comments in regards to no one taking your advice. What is your background in automotive performance? You tend to have some good info but if someone doesn't know the experience you have in cars, maybe that's why they don't take your advice. Like I said, don't take this personal because, as far as I see it, you know quite a bit. But maybe others need to know a little bit more about you before they move forward with your ideas that's all. So don't stop giving advice because more than you know may be using it :cheers


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

6QTS11OZ said:


> Don't take this too personal. But a few times you have made comments in regards to no one taking your advice. What is your background in automotive performance? You tend to have some good info but if someone doesn't know the experience you have in cars, maybe that's why they don't take your advice. Like I said, don't take this personal because, as far as I see it, you know quite a bit. But maybe others need to know a little bit more about you before they move forward with your ideas that's all. So don't stop giving advice because more than you know may be using it :cheers


As with most advice on the internet, mine and big mikes and groucho's and yours too, is worth every cent you pay for it. LOL.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2005)

My automotive background started when I was 15 years old and met a guy named Steve. He was 17 and had learned auto mechanics from his dad who had 40 years experience. Steve had a 68 camaro that I worked on with him, and his best friend was Tommy who had his own race car/business. So by hanging around these guys, I learned the old school mechanics and when I finally got my own car (91 mustang 5.0 vert) I started tinkering with it. Then I met Joe, who was an avid street racer and his best friend was Jesse who was a chemical engineer and also an ASE certified mechanic. So from these two guys, I learned how to take my automotive knowledge and apply it to the street. Then I moved on from the mustang to camaro's, then on to a vette (bad move). Through all 6 of my cars, I learned what does and does not work, what limit the street has, the track has, and how to win races without spending money.

I would love to know everyone else's background also, and although I never got any formal education from a school, I learned there is no better teacher than experience. And currently, at 32, I got 17 years of it.

-Mike

P.S. - thanks for the compliment 6QTS, it means a lot to me. :-D And I will never stop giving advice, not as long as I am breathing.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

big_mike said:


> My automotive background started when I was 15 years old and met a guy named Steve. He was 17 and had learned auto mechanics from his dad who had 40 years experience. Steve had a 68 camaro that I worked on with him, and his best friend was Tommy who had his own race car/business. So by hanging around these guys, I learned the old school mechanics and when I finally got my own car (91 mustang 5.0 vert) I started tinkering with it. Then I met Joe, who was an avid street racer and his best friend was Jesse who was a chemical engineer and also an ASE certified mechanic. So from these two guys, I learned how to take my automotive knowledge and apply it to the street. Then I moved on from the mustang to camaro's, then on to a vette (bad move). Through all 6 of my cars, I learned what does and does not work, what limit the street has, the track has, and how to win races without spending money.
> 
> I would love to know everyone else's background also, and although I never got any formal education from a school, I learned there is no better teacher than experience. And currently, at 32, I got 17 years of it.
> 
> ...


You are more than welcomed :cheers

Since 1980, my employment background has been in the mechanical field. My background range from operating and troubleshooting gas turbine generators to operating and maintaining 40 ton hoists. Troubleshooting and repair of motor controls, hydraulic systems, diesel generators, aircraft ground support systems, etc. After 20+ years experience, I've finally been promoted to Project Management and Engineering. Since I work directly for the Air Force, my job responsibilties are sit at the desk and pretend I know what I'm doing. Our motto is, "As long as it sounds good, it doesn't really have to work"  As for as automotive mechanics goes, I learned on my own because I was broke. When you don't have much cash, you can't take your ride to a shop. Also growing up, I use to hang around the local shade tree mechanics in my neighborhood. To this day, I do all repairs to my cars that my limited amount of tools allow. If we all were set up like those chumps on "Two Guys Garage", "Horsepower TV", etc., I doubt if any of us would take our rides to the shop. To make a long story short, I guess my love for cars and the satisfaction I get after something I've worked on still works, is why I like doing my own work. And forums like this is a godsend :cheers I've learned a lot from you guys.


----------

